# Chargrill on the Lang



## murfsmeat (Nov 7, 2012)

Greetings all,

     After hours upon hours of review on the Lang product line....I'm convinced that is the cooker for me. However, all the reviews and customer feedback, no one has mentioned the chargrill up front. Is this something that you Lang owners use, or do u just fire up the box and grill in the cooking chamber. It is $800-900.00 difference without and just curious on feedback and how much it gets used. My main goal with the 84D is roadside eating / catering / competitions. Much thanks in advance to you all!!

Cheers!!
Murphy


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 8, 2012)

Not a Lang owner/user (yet anyway!). I guess the question is, What might you use the chargrill for? 

  Mike


----------



## Dutch (Nov 8, 2012)

Murphy-I have the 60 Deluxe and was giving the chargriller option a serious thought.  I saw a guy at a car show with a 1st gen. Lang 60 and he was turning out burgers and dogs left and right just using the main cooking chamber.  He told me he gets the cook chamber up to 400° and it works great. When I ordered my 60, I didn't order the chargriller and I have done the burger and dog thing on several occasions.  Unless you were going to do a LOT of burgers and dogs at once, I'm thinking the 84 might be a little big. YMMV


----------



## murfsmeat (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks Dutch, 

     Perhaps I should have been more clear in my original post. The main cooking chamber will be the traditional fare, ribs, butts, brisket, chickens, whole hog, etc etc. I was just curious how handy the chargrill was in conjunction with the smoker, and how often both we're used at the same time. Lump charcoal used as the heat source or similar, I'm assuming for the grill. 

     Looking at my post, I suppose I answered my own question and depending on what event I'm at would depend on the usage of the grill. My main question was the functionality and performance of the grill, how easy it is to cook on, direct or indirect cooking on it......basically I'm just trying to run all the what ifs through my mind before pulling the trigger on this unit. I'm confident that the Lang is a quality product and a good fit for my needs, however they are in Georgia and I'm sitting in Idaho.....along with wifey poo.....a very skeptical wifey poo. 

This is not her reaction when bringing up the cost or road trip of the Lang........:yahoo:

It's more this followed by an eye roll........:devil:


----------



## Dutch (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm south of you in Utah and I thought about making the drive to Geogia to pick up my Lang. After factoring the cost of getting the van equipped with a hitch, gas, food and lodging down and back, it was just cheaper to pay for the cost of delivery and come out a few bucks ahead.


----------



## murfsmeat (Nov 9, 2012)

You mean I have a close neighbor? Well, that my friend is exciting. You just gave me a thought. Since I'm far west, and would most likely be driving right through most everyone's area.....wonder if we could get a few new lang owners together and do a road trip, share the travel expense, and bring them back in one truck. I saw someone's post a few days ago and they deliver it in just a pickup with trailer. If I remember right, there were 3 units on that one pickup and trailer. Hmmmm.....well this might turn out to be more fun than just getting the Lang!!!

Cheers!!
Murphy


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 9, 2012)

If you've never been to Coastal Georgia, it's really worth the trip. On second thought, it's horrible down there. There are alligators, giant rabid mosquitoes, bats and man eating possums. Aside from that, the people are mean, the food's nasty and the terrain is just ugly.  Stay away at all cost! I've been down there probably 15 times over the past 10 years and I can tell you, unless we get stuck moving there, I won't be going back more than 2 or 3 times a year for the next 10 or 20 years. Besides, nobody goes there anymore, it's just too crowded.


----------



## rickylee (Nov 12, 2012)

hey buddy

i have 1st gen lang 84 delux double barrel with char grill

ive used it for steaks /gurgers a couple times but to tell the truth im not to sure why it was made  the way it is

you can only have a fire in the middle because the bottom has a large vent hole on both ends im no professional but

theres no way to put more fuel in it with out moving one of the three grate ,so i just use two of them and slide them from side to side

i considered making doors in the front for loading wood and having a griddle made for it as well and making the vents on the lid bigger

does any one know why its made this way?


----------



## rickylee (Nov 12, 2012)

oh yea sorry about that

yea thats why its called a chargrill  LOL 

your suposed to use lump charcoal i guess and just put it in the middle

but i preffer just wood any way i  run my tanks at about 350 / 400 untile foods done then i let it burn down to 200 and rarley use the chargrill but its nice to have it there  

sometimes i bring along my propane grill for steaks , burgers and dogs

in my tanks i mostly do pork ribs ,chicken and mullet fish getting ready to try wild hog


----------



## murfsmeat (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I would like to hear how the wild hog turns out!!


----------



## rickylee (Nov 13, 2012)

were going to smoke a couple wild hogs for thanks giving at the bar

my friend just told me he has one that they ran over with an old 75 ford pinto

he said he cut all the meat off the bones and boiled the bones to get the jelly out and the meat is in the freezer

i asked him about the head and he looked at me all confused and said he doesent know what happened to the head

GO FIGURE

i have no idea what he s even talking about but he said his indian friend is going to run over a few more for thanks giving LOL

YEA WITH THE PINTO LMAO

so i volunteered my lang to smoke what ever he comes up with along with turkys ,duck, and ham

"STORE BOUGHT "

HEY BY THE WAY I LOVE THAT KANGAROOOOOOOOO LOL

GIDDY UP


----------



## murfsmeat (Nov 13, 2012)

That's funny...ps...look closer my friend...it's a cat.


----------



## rickylee (Nov 13, 2012)

oh no way lmao

a hairlees one from egypt or what ?

he looks pretty laid back

id like to take him to the nude beach hed make  a real splash  ha ha ha ha


----------



## rickylee (Nov 13, 2012)

HEY THATS SICKENING I WANT ONE

ever considered having him tattooed ?


----------



## whittling chip (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey rickylee,

Love this thread. I have some questions also. Can you post up some pics of the inside of your smoker? I haven't seen your version. I have a Lang 36 Hybrid that I bought for my 30th anniversary in June. My wife told me the other day, "You should have bought a bigger one". I'M HOLDING HER TO THAT ONE!

I'm planning on putting a rotisserie over my chargrilling end. I nearly did it this weekend until the way I designed it, the motor would have been in the barrel! Back to the drawing board.

I'll post up some pics of my chargriller a little later.

Thanks for your post.

WC


----------



## rickylee (Nov 13, 2012)

hey buddy

yea i can do that , TOMARROW mines not a round barrel  its square

,i considered making the lid removable to add a rotisserie and to make a taller square box with double doors that would set on top of the char grill so i could use it to hang a hog in for smoking ,im alsoconsidering  laying a long hot water heater tank in between the double barrels so ill have hot water for a sink

wow that naked cat has  really got me thinking lol

ill bet he doesnt stray to close to the smoker YIKES


----------



## rickylee (Nov 13, 2012)

WC

DO YOU WANT TO SEE IN THE CHAR GRILL OR THE SMOKER

THE SMOKER IS THE SAME AS THE REST

ONE SIDE HAS 2 RACKS AND THE OTHER HAS THREE

THE OLDER ONES HAVE PROPANE TANKS AND THE NEW ONES HAVE FLAT ENDED DRUMS


----------



## murfsmeat (Nov 13, 2012)

hey rickylee......if you like that cat.....wait till you see these. you may want to grab a beer and some Q before hand. thanks for your help, much appreciated













gangta putty.jpeg



__ murfsmeat
__ Nov 13, 2012






yes, you can tatoo them........













turtle_cat.jpg



__ murfsmeat
__ Nov 13, 2012






and this is just funny













sexy leg.jpeg



__ murfsmeat
__ Nov 13, 2012


----------



## rickylee (Nov 13, 2012)

WOW

I SALUTE EM

WHODA THUNK AYE

HEY BE CARFUL THEY MIGHT CONSIDER THAT KITTY PORN YA THINK LOL


----------



## rickylee (Nov 13, 2012)

WC

I LOOKED UP 36 HYBRID THATS A WHOLE DIFFERNT SET UP MAN

ILL SEND PICS FOR YA

I APPRECIATE THE LAUGHS FELLAS

LOOKING FOWARD TO MORE


----------



## rickylee (Nov 14, 2012)

hey wc sorry i got busy today ill shoot for tomarow on those pics k


----------



## rickylee (Nov 17, 2012)

hey wc sorry for the delay

heres the pics of the in side of that chargrill

you can see the bottom has a large vent hole on both the left and right side along with a butterfly flap the coals go in the middle ;theres a fire grate over the whole bottom ,you can spread the fire around but coals will fall out the holes

thats not good for me because i drive from spot to spot while im still cooking


----------



## rickylee (Nov 17, 2012)

a.JPG



__ rickylee
__ Nov 17, 2012


----------



## rickylee (Nov 17, 2012)

b


----------



## rickylee (Nov 17, 2012)

im trying to submit next pic but no luck ????


----------



## rickylee (Nov 17, 2012)

b.JPG



__ rickylee
__ Nov 17, 2012


----------



## rickylee (Nov 17, 2012)

SANY0006.JPG



__ rickylee
__ Nov 17, 2012


----------

